
Poll: 60% of Devs Will Soon Move to Win 10 Because of Bash - k_sasha_toronto
http://www.telerik.com/blogs/poll-60-of-devs-will-soon-move-to-win-10-because-of-bash
======
strict9
a _twitter_ poll from a company that offers a .NET toolbox and whose customers
include Microsoft, asked its twitter followers who watched the MS keynote if
they would use Windows 10.

Sounds more like asking if existing MS-based developers will upgrade for
Linux-like functionality.

I'm not sure what to call this headline and "article," but it's definitely not
news or even interesting.

------
k_sasha_toronto
Small population size, but a trend is starting to show

~~~
nanis
Small _sample_ , but thirty is infinity in Stats, so that's not a big deal.

On the other hand, results mean nothing because this is a convenience sample,
not a random sample of _all_ developers. It only shows the intention of those
who saw the poll and decided to respond to it.

Neither is independent of what the poll is trying to measure.

~~~
k_sasha_toronto
Agreed. Hoping the rest of the HN crew will help bring the bias out. It's an
indication at best; not science for sure.

